
Suggest HN: A New Comments Ranking Algorithm - greenspot
When going through a comments thread on HN vs Reddit, I did following observation:<p>Reddit&#x27;s comments ranking algorithm puts the best comment really at the top (my subjective perception). It doesn&#x27;t matter in which sub you are but the best ones are always at the top. And this leads to a very good thread on <i>every</i> level.<p>On HN—I assume—that two thing could influence my different feeling: one is of course that we do not see the points per comment on HN (which I like) but also the writer&#x27;s karma is incorporated into the ranking algorithm. And latter might lead to sometimes strange orders. Often good comments are buried at the deep end while mediocre comments, sometimes even off-topic comments stick to #1 like glue (I am aware that new comments stick up to 10 min on #1). The better visibility of higher ranked comments lead again to more upvotes and we end up with an odd list where relevancy could be questioned.<p>Would love to see a try towards a comments ranking algorithm which is just based on points leaving out the karma (only for the comments not for submissions).
======
viraptor
> but also the writer's karma is incorporated into the ranking algorithm

Are you sure? I've never seen this effect and don't remember reading about it
being implemented.

